# Help me find this song or composer please



## Modul (Aug 20, 2011)

I was listening to the classical station at 2 in the morning, heard a piece I liked, and in the morning found "moran morey" (more-ann, more-a) written down which is what I thought the announcer had said. I dont remember if that was the song title or composer and its probably not spelled correctly. It was a very dark piece and sounded as if Jack the ripper was going to jump out and get me. Any insight would be appreciated I really enjoyed the piece and hope to find the composer. Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The composers EJ Moeran and Robert Moran sound likely - but the CD's I have of them do not suggest Jack the Ripper jumping (and I have most of Moeran's output).


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Could it have been Marin Marais?


----------



## Modul (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Art Rock but I think Hawk got it. It was indeed Marin Marais. My spelling was way off but the pronunciation seems correct. Thanks for the assistance.


----------

